# Do you have a reading soundtrack?



## LDHesler (Mar 25, 2011)

I've always been a fan putting on some music while I read (and write). 

My favorite reading soundtrack is a collection of Howard Shore film scores (especially from "The Lord of the Rings"), anything by the band Tin Hat, and some songs by the band Mastodon. 

What do you listen to when you read?


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

No, I either find it too distracting or I completely tune it out and then what's the point? I love both music and reading too much to split my attention in half between them - I like to devote myself to one or the other at a time.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Nope. When I read, I read. When I listen to music, I listen to music. I don't like to detract from either by partaking of the other at the same time. If I were going to listen to music while reading, I'm sure I'd want it to be instrumental music, so that there would be no lyrics to distract me from the text I was reading -- but I'd just as soon not be distracted at all.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I almost always listen to music while reading...

I have several CDs I picked up from Target.. but this is one of my favorites http://lifescapesmusic.com/p_64_Celtic+Dreams.aspx?&CategoryID=16


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I also think the music might really jar with the book - what if I'm reading a really somber or serious part of the book and suddenly a really upbeat song comes on?


----------



## LDHesler (Mar 25, 2011)

history_lover said:


> I like to devote myself to one or the other at a time.


I can understand that. I've been told I'm a bit strange for having music on while reading. I've always wanted to know how other readers spend their time.


----------



## LDHesler (Mar 25, 2011)

NogDog said:


> If I were going to listen to music while reading, I'm sure I'd want it to be instrumental music, so that there would be no lyrics to distract me from the text I was reading


NogDog, I know what you mean. I can't have lyrics on very often; it's almost always instrumental.


----------



## LDHesler (Mar 25, 2011)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I have several CDs I picked up from Target.. but this is one of my favorites


Excellent choice, Luvmy4brats! I used to set my old Musicmatch radio to instrumental Celtic songs while I read.


----------



## LDHesler (Mar 25, 2011)

history_lover said:


> I also think the music might really jar with the book - what if I'm reading a really somber or serious part of the book and suddenly a really upbeat song comes on?


That's why I tend to prefer cinematic scores. Sometimes it works really well... and sometimes, you just have to turn the music down or skip to the next track.

I'm interested in the replies so far. Not at all what I had expected!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't bother. When I'm into a book, I don't hear anything. I am capable of total immersion into the reading universe.

I always have. It used to infuriate my mother who could call me for 5 minutes and I'd eventually say, "Huh?".


----------



## LDHesler (Mar 25, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> I don't bother. When I'm into a book, I don't hear anything. I am capable of total immersion into the reading universe.


JR, that makes sense. I guess I use music to achieve the same thing; though, I use music as a way to augment what I'm doing and not really as a distraction.

Of course, I'm also the guy who goes to sleep listening to his iPod.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm in the "prefer quiet to read" boat. But I do like a little instrumental music in the background every now-and-again.


----------



## LDHesler (Mar 25, 2011)

tim290280 said:


> But I do like a little instrumental music in the background every now-and-again.


Great video, Tim. There's something about acoustic guitar that just makes everything better.


----------



## naomi_jay (Feb 1, 2011)

I do the majority of my reading on the bus to and from work nowadays, and the noise of other people and traffic is far more distracting to me than music, so yep, I've always got my headphones in. My music tastes are pretty eclectic, so I get a bit of everything - instrumentals, punk, pop, film soundtracks... But I have to admit, if I'm really into the book, I soon forget the music.


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

I think this is a great question!  I used to listen to music while I read all the time.  In fact, Stephen Lawhead's Song of Albion series doesn't feel right if I'm not listening to Last of the Mohican's soundtrack with it.  

*sigh*  Now I have a child and my reading is caught in the infrequent moments I have time while he's asleep or playing with daddy.  No music anymore.  I miss it.


----------



## BethCaudill (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't listen to music while I read.  I do have the TV on and will read while watching reruns.  I can't read while new shows are on though.  I spend more time watching tv than reading.

I do create playlists for writing.  I pick music which helps reflect the moods I want to create.  I always seem to have a Roxette and Pat Benatar song in there.  I use a mix of vocals and non-vocals pulling from 80s pop, new age, and soundtracks.


----------



## LDHesler (Mar 25, 2011)

kCopeseeley said:


> Now I have a child and my reading is caught in the infrequent moments I have time while he's asleep or playing with daddy.


You need an iPod or MP3 player... just slip in an earbud and enjoy the best of both worlds.


----------



## LDHesler (Mar 25, 2011)

BethCaudill said:


> ... I do have the TV on and will read while watching reruns... I do create playlists for writing... I use a mix of vocals and non-vocals pulling from 80s pop, new age, and soundtracks.


Wow... I can't read and watch TV. Dialogue tends to mess with my concentration.

As for music and writing, I totally agree. I have a station for Michael Whalen and Ramin Djawadi on my Pandora radio account.


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh absolutely.

I tend to lean towards electronic/ambient and dark score kind of stuff.

Awesome examples:
Harold Budd - The White arcades album
anything by Carbon Base Lifeforms
Robert Rich and B. Lustmord - Stalker album


----------



## LDHesler (Mar 25, 2011)

bnapier said:


> Awesome examples:
> Harold Budd - The White arcades album
> anything by Carbon Base Lifeforms
> Robert Rich and B. Lustmord - Stalker album


Excellent examples, bnapier! Thanks for sharing those... I'll have to add them to my playlists.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I have trouble reading with music on, it's too distracting. But I do like to have the soft buzz of a fan running in the background while I read. It drowns out the household noise so I can concentrate on the words on the page.


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

If I'm reading, it has to be ambient.  I like Brian Eno, Boards of Canada...


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

aaronpolson said:


> If I'm reading, it has to be ambient. I like Brian Eno, Boards of Canada...


I recently rediscovered Eno's "The Shutov Assembly". Brilliant stuff.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't listen to music while I'm reading because I love music too much and can't focus on the book.

I do listen to it when I'm writing though. I have a fantasy story that I'm working on and I always listen to Clannad's Robin of Sherwood soundtrack called "Legend."  It always brings me to a magical place and I never tire of hearing it.


----------



## Teresa Burrell (May 25, 2010)

I never listen to music when I read, or when I write, for that matter. I like silence in most things that I do.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

LDHesler said:


> Great video, Tim. There's something about acoustic guitar that just makes everything better.


Thanks LD. I'm a big fan of Rodrigo y Gabriela. I have all of their albums and they really do know how to keep the listener involved.


----------



## LDHesler (Mar 25, 2011)

Dara England said:


> But I do like to have the soft buzz of a fan running in the background while I read. It drowns out the household noise so I can concentrate on the words on the page.


That's understandable. I think I'm the kind of person who doesn't like silence. It's weird. Maybe it's because I'm a musician, too.


----------



## LDHesler (Mar 25, 2011)

JeanneM said:


> I don't listen to music while I'm reading because I love music too much and can't focus on the book.
> 
> I do listen to it when I'm writing though. I have a fantasy story that I'm working on and I always listen to Clannad's Robin of Sherwood soundtrack called "Legend." It always brings me to a magical place and I never tire of hearing it.


Ah, good call, Jeanne. I could see where some people just couldn't focus with music playing. I'm guessing you prefer a library over a bookstore, then?

I'll have to add some Clannad to my own writing mix.


----------



## KJ Kron (Mar 24, 2011)

I start off reading without music.  Then I switch books - usually from fiction to non.  If I can read for a long time and start to get tired, then I pop in the music - but it has to been instrumental and something with a good beat.  I like funky jazz.  Soulive and Galactic had a few good albums until they hired rappers.  Medeski, Martin, and Wood are pretty good.  The Greyboy All-Stars along with Robert Walters - all are good (for me) for reading as they give me extra energy.


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

I have to say that I can neither read nor write with music on. It ruins my concentration. I tend to do one thing 100% and this applies right across my life. Maybe I'm weird.


----------



## LDHesler (Mar 25, 2011)

KJ Kron said:


> Medeski, Martin, and Wood are pretty good. The Greyboy All-Stars along with Robert Walters - all are good (for me) for reading as they give me extra energy.


Ah yes, Medeski, Martin, and Wood are great for reading or writing. I like the "music for energy" idea, too!


----------



## LDHesler (Mar 25, 2011)

Steve Emmett said:


> I have to say that I can neither read nor write with music on. It ruins my concentration. I tend to do one thing 100% and this applies right across my life. Maybe I'm weird.


I don't think you're weird at all, Steve! There seems to be a sharp division in preference when it comes to a reading soundtrack.

If anything, this post is cultivating a great and eclectic list of musicians. That's an unexpected, but entirely welcome, development!


----------



## KJ Kron (Mar 24, 2011)

LDHesler said:


> Ah yes, Medeski, Martin, and Wood are great for reading or writing. I like the "music for energy" idea, too!


I thought I was the only one who like M, M & W for reading and writing   Good stuff


----------



## fretdontfret (Apr 14, 2011)

The main reason I might listen to music while reading is on public transport. I live in London and the bus can sometimes be very distracting. The tube not so much because most people sit or stand in silence. However, I got to thinking recently that with the kindle being able to play mp3s (correct me if I'm wrong) would there be the possibility to make 'book scores' that would know where you are and intelligently move through various soundscapes (both natural sound and music) that would provide an soundtrack to the reading experience? So it would not be distracting but would augment reading. Personally I'm not sure if this would work, I also love reading with no distractions, but it was just a thought I had.


----------

